# Bicycling to my stand



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey everyone. Im wanting to incorperate a bike into my hunts this year. Most of my spot are perfect for this and i am wanting some feed back on what differnce the noise from walking in verses bike tires. Amd any personal experience.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos89 (Oct 25, 2013)

I've thought about this too. What do you do with your bike though? Is this for backpacking in? Do you wear your entire pack, 20-50 pounds and ride in? Do you take your stand and sticks with you or you already have it set up?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

In many public lands, sometimes it is best to bike it in because motor vehicles are not allowed. It just depends on the area you are hunting.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Christos89 said:


> I've thought about this too. What do you do with your bike though? Is this for backpacking in? Do you wear your entire pack, 20-50 pounds and ride in? Do you take your stand and sticks with you or you already have it set up?


My plan is to stash the bike near my stand locations and brush it in. If the bike is left outside, i dont think it will carry an alarming smell. My reason for riding the bike in ia to eliminate the sound of foot steps which deer recognize as danger and possibly cut down on sweating. I will be putti g my pack on a rack on the backnof the bike amd my bow i
On a pair of handle bar bow holders for an atv. All of my stands are on private property and are fixed. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started biking to my stands last year to try and reduce scent as well as footsteps in some spots. I think it helped at times and other times I'm not sure it made a difference. I live where i hunt and dont have real far to go but if I think im going to sweat more biking, then I'll just take my time and walk. I would like to get a little rack and some accessories for my bike to make it easier though. I usually just laid my bike down in some tall grass or weeds at first and then I got some camo fabric to lay over it. Seemed to work well enough


----------



## Ctrider (Jul 8, 2014)

I started doing this last year. I would ride to about 50-100yds from my stand and stash my bike under a pine tree and walk the rest of the way in to the stand. One, because that's as far as I could ride it and I would be quieter on foot. 

I'd recommend a headlamp and a helmet. Also walk/ride in during the summer to get a feel for the route and learn where any big bumps/holes,etc are. 

Practice riding with your gear - how are you going to carry your bow? One handed is tough in the dark, can you mount to your backpack? 

Also do test runs to see how you do sweat wise. Riding to my stand is mostly downhill so I sweat less than walking but you don't want to arrive sweaty and stinky. 

If you're hunting whitetail, you may consider making it a "big game hunt" and quarter it in the field and shuttle loads of meat back to the truck.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to ride in and am thinking about going back to it. I really like the looks of the fat tire bikes. I rode up on a nice buck one time in the early morning dark. I literally got within 5 yards before he bolted. He was walking straight towards me on a logging road. I always wore a cap light to be able to see. I don't think the noise from riding alarms them. They haven't heard it before and it is much different than a person walking in the leaves.

I read an article about riding in years ago and the guy even took the chain off his bike and boiled it in water to degrease it so it wouldn't have an odor. I believe he used Vaseline as a non-scented lubricant. I never went that far. I say go for it...


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

I rode a mountain bike to my stand a few times last year. Was during gun season and I felt the 12g was easier to carry than a bow. I was on my own 40 acres and not public land however. The walks to stands aren't particularly long anyway. But I felt that it changed my sound profile which made me more sneaky. No bipedal footsteps. Any prey animal can recognize that as danger. I'm gonna camo paint my mountain bike this year to help it stay more hidden while in on stand. If I remember I'll post some pics of the navy seal bike when it's finished. Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Im excited about the feedback guys. Thank you. I do currently put my bownon my back pack. I have been practicing riding my bike in grass and on hills. Im hoping to reduce noise and cut back on sweat. Ive been looking at youtube videos on diy electric bike setups. A young boy has a great idea with a power drill. Just dont think it would work well for me in off road conditions

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm also very interested in this. I've got some 3/4-1 mile walks on private and public that a bike could help speed up entry/exit while hunting. 

Another perk is that you could use t for scouting in areas that a vehicle is too noticeable.

My biggest question is how to ensure that sticks and corn stalks don't get caught in the spokes?


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

electric mid-drive kits (all you need is a battery or 2) mid-drives power the front chain ring allowing you to use all the bikes gearing thus allowing you to climb steeper hills an tow with relative ease http://www.sickbikeparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26

here you'll find all you need on building a motor (gas or electric) powered bicycle http://motorbicycling.com/index.php?

here's my cruiser it'll do 40+mph flat out (not recommended as it's still just a bicycle) cruises at 20mph with ease will climb any hill an can also tow 200lb (yes it'll still cruse between 15-20mph while towing) batteries are 2x 48volt 25ah each an 1x 48volt 10ah (it acts like a reserve tank) mileage on the 2 main batteries is about 80 miles though i haven't ran them flat so i'm unsure how far they'll actually go, charge time after doing 65-70miles is about 4.5-5hrs, motor power rating is 1800-3000watts recently upgraded the picture shows it's old motor which has an issue with overheat shutdowns when pushed (power wise) an was also a little noisy due to straight cut steel reduction gears inside the motor, the new motor is quiet as a mouse an has zero overheat issues.............


----------



## jpsmith1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bmwlife1976 said:


> Im excited about the feedback guys. Thank you. I do currently put my bownon my back pack. I have been practicing riding my bike in grass and on hills. Im hoping to reduce noise and cut back on sweat. Ive been looking at youtube videos on diy electric bike setups. A young boy has a great idea with a power drill. Just dont think it would work well for me in off road conditions
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Been thinking along the same lines.

Currently doing some scouting with the mountain bike. Got a tripod, binos and a spotter in my pack and I ride and glass.

Question.. how are you securing your bow to your pack?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

jpsmith1 said:


> Been thinking along the same lines.
> 
> Currently doing some scouting with the mountain bike. Got a tripod, binos and a spotter in my pack and I ride and glass.
> 
> ...


My pack has a spot for my bow. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorkfish1 (Jun 26, 2016)

I used to bike on management areas in Ga . Had a bow gun holder on my handle bars . Made a trees stand rack for the bk . Even built a attachment to hook to my seat bar for my deer cart , worked great . Pulled a few med size does out that way . As far as sweating , I wore a tank and shorts . When I got where I was going , I'd put my camo on after wiping off . Spray down , including my flat blk bike . Not a problem , and those deer were spooky .


----------



## mtnguy3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't be fooled, electric-powered bikes are still considered "motorized vehicles".

I bought a fat-tired bike (Trek Farley 5) and am loving it for backcountry access. You can put all different kinds of racks on it and it is much more friendly to ride when its heavily loaded. Tire pressure at around 6psi is great for rough terrain! Once you go FAT you will never go back...as far as bike tires are concerned.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

mtnguy3 said:


> Don't be fooled, electric-powered bikes are still considered "motorized vehicles".
> 
> I bought a fat-tired bike (Trek Farley 5) and am loving it for backcountry access. You can put all different kinds of racks on it and it is much more friendly to ride when its heavily loaded. Tire pressure at around 6psi is great for rough terrain! Once you go FAT you will never go back...as far as bike tires are concerned.


I have been considering one myself. I love the thought of the tire absorbing more impact. Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Using a bike is common practice out west. Here is one very helpful tip. Montana bow scabbard.:wink:


----------



## bsour84 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's some crazy stuff. Gotta love it!


----------



## Airrichbows1 (Jul 23, 2016)

I've tried the bike, but fount it's disadvantages outweighed the advantages.


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's my rig. I use a cheap mountain bike and a 2-wheeled game cart with a hitch. This is on a November gun hunt at a refuge with decent gravel roads. I biked in a mile and left the bike and cart on the side of the road and took a GPS reading of it. From there I hiked in a few hundred yards and hunted all day. I drove by a few deer and they would just stand there and look at me from about 100 yards. I could get way back into the refuge in about 25 minutes, walking would take a lot longer. It wouldn't work without a good road to ride on.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

cadguy2 said:


> Here's my rig. I use a cheap mountain bike and a 2-wheeled game cart with a hitch. This is on a November gun hunt at a refuge with decent gravel roads. I biked in a mile and left the bike and cart on the side of the road and took a GPS reading of it. From there I hiked in a few hundred yards and hunted all day. I drove by a few deer and they would just stand there and look at me from about 100 yards. I could get way back into the refuge in about 25 minutes, walking would take a lot longer. It wouldn't work without a good road to ride on.
> View attachment 4577641


I love it. Thats exactly what im looking to do as well. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Did it a few times on certain refuges as well. Good hard packed sandy roads... walk in or bike in... no contest.. bike was much easier, without the fatigue of walking in/out once or twice a day. Pulled a lightweight homemade game cart with large strong plastic wheel chair wheels. Easy peasey!


----------



## Readypro1 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Bike and trailer setup*

Here is my set up. I build these trailers as a hobby


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bmwlife1976 said:


> My plan is to stash the bike near my stand locations and brush it in. If the bike is left outside, i dont think it will carry an alarming smell. My reason for riding the bike in ia to eliminate the sound of foot steps which deer recognize as danger and possibly cut down on sweating. I will be putti g my pack on a rack on the backnof the bike amd my bow i
> On a pair of handle bar bow holders for an atv. All of my stands are on private property and are fixed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


My version of this, the rack was made from the telescoping suite case handle with a plastic top. I drilled holes in the top to allow for bungee cords to be connected.


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

Cool to find this thread. I've been looking at some the "bike packing" packs lately too. Might be a crossover for some gear. Haven't started making anything yet so we'll see what I get put together in a month or two. I'll be watching this one. I've done it for short distances before like just getting from the car in a mile or so to the trees. Just stashed the bike and went from there.


----------



## tg16 (May 15, 2016)

bmwlife1976 said:


> Im excited about the feedback guys. Thank you. I do currently put my bownon my back pack. I have been practicing riding my bike in grass and on hills. Im hoping to reduce noise and cut back on sweat. Ive been looking at youtube videos on diy electric bike setups. A young boy has a great idea with a power drill. Just dont think it would work well for me in off road conditions
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


If you're looking for electric assists this might be of interest. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...ct/review-gruber-assist-conversion-kit-42720/
Dang. I just finished a build this week and was thinking I was done building up frames for awhile. Now, this thread has given me some ideas. 

Someone mentioned the spokes and cornstalks. I wonder if a 3 or 4 spoke wheel might be an option.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought a tricycle would be a better option, as you could carry your stand, pack, bow, etc in a basket or rack. I tried to go that route on my deer lease, bought a used Etrike tricycle, but it was a cheap one and I could not get it quiet enough, (my truck was just as quiet) so I never even brought it to the lease. Sold it and got back the money I put into fixing it up.







But I did test drive a Pedego and they were quiet, fast, and sweet. Havent seen any Pedego tricycles yet. Maybe I could get a regular one and add an electric kit to it? Hmmmm


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

I did it years ago before I got very old. It worked great and I think it caused far less disturbance to the deer that walking into my stand. If it was light enough to see, deer would often just stare at the idiot on the bike.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I love the idea of a trike. However, im not sure about riding it in off road conditions. I dont know how easy it would be to peddle in the grass and fields. But the basket is sweet. Like you said, if we could add the ekit to it that would make a big difference. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall-Tines (Jan 17, 2015)

Using the bike to haul out deer is the best


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Tall-Tines said:


> Using the bike to haul out deer is the best


No thanks. I will use my atv for that. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Picked me up a bike trailer that you haul babies in today to add to my huntin bike. A few modifications and it will be just what i was looking for. Thanks to some great feedback from ya'll. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Punctilious1 (Sep 27, 2011)

On a bike you look more like a deer than a person. Check this out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WppCEOg1Qs


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Punctilious1 said:


> On a bike you look more like a deer than a person. Check this out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WppCEOg1Qs


Wow thats crazy. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowabowhunter56 (Apr 1, 2016)

bmwlife1976 said:


> Picked me up a bike trailer that you haul babies in today to add to my huntin bike. A few modifications and it will be just what i was looking for. Thanks to some great feedback from ya'll.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


What mods were you thinking I did the same thing. Looking for some larger tires or rigging something up to increase ground clearance. Also thought about modding a few of my ladder stands so the quick release wheelscope could interchange between the stand (effectively making it a game cart and portable srand) and the trailer.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

I use a bike sometimes but the area I hunt is actually a campground/park connected to a hunting area. It has a bike trail and a road through it and deer are used to people on bikes though not so much in November and December. I did it to save time and effort and not sound like someone walking. It was 1/2 mile in. I put my bow on a sling and just wore my backpack. my stand was already set. I've since built a holder on the handlebars to put my bow in. One thing I will caution about, once it snowed several inches while I was hunting and that didn't work too well with my bike. The snow kept clogging up in the brake calipers.


----------



## Range Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Take if from someone that has done a lot of mountain biking. Deer don't pay you any attention until you get right up on them. I rode past a ton of them and other wildlife in the woods many many times.


----------



## NOT robbin (Aug 11, 2016)

I live near a wildlife refuge and when biking, I can travel right past critters that I know wouldn't stand still if I were walking. I don't know if it is just a case of they don't know what to make of me or what. 

You have to be an old git, but Pat McManus has a very good story in print about bicycle deer hunting.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Road my bike to many spots hunting and really worked well, until that one night. I had hunted all day in a light rain as I went to leave I thought it would be muddy but it wasn't. I continued onward cruising down a small grade, as I went to apply my brakes they were covered in mud and wet. This little snafu didn't seem to big an issue until the gentle grade turned into a hill!! I walked away unharmed but learned a valuable lesson, check your brakes! And use some common sense!


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Punctilious1 said:


> On a bike you look more like a deer than a person. Check this out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WppCEOg1Qs


Had a very similar experience once. I was mt.biking uphill and going slow fortunately. Deer came barreling downhill and hit my front tire. We both went flying. Pretty funny in hindsight. Scared the poop out of me at the time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Toadmeister said:


> Had a very similar experience once. I was mt.biking uphill and going slow fortunately. Deer came barreling downhill and hit my front tire. We both went flying. Pretty funny in hindsight. Scared the poop out of me at the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wow

sent from NASA


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok guys. So ive been biking back to one of my locations for a couple months now each time i go in to put down fresh Lucky Buck and check cameras. For the most part the ride in isnt to bad, mostly a slight downgrade ride in with a backpack with the Lucky buck in bags. The ride out is another story . lol. However, Ive had a couple encounters with the deer and there reaction really has blown me away. Just two nights ago, i was riding in and got within a 100yds of them and they never knew i was there until the wind swirled in the bottom i was in. Im currently in the market for an electric bike or the conversion kit as i know this will change things dramatically as far as getting sweaty and smelly. Im excited to see how it works out this season. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

After my initial post on here talking about throwing some camo burlap on my bow, I decided to go the extra mile and did a DIY camo paint job. There is a local bike shop here in town with a cool old hippy dude that owns it and he only charged me $60 bucks for taking it all apart, putting it back together and a tune up. Couldn't beat that. So I found some camo stencils on Amazon, got my paint and away I went. Only took a couple days of working sporadically. Laid down a grey base coat, then started layering with black and green coats with the stencil and finished up with a couple coats of clear-coat. Tried to get all the shiny parts that I could but I couldn't get the shocks so I'll just have to make due with whats around with I lay it down. I'll try to get some pictures up when I get it back. 
Not too much longer before season!! (here in Kansas anyways)


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

In for pics!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Toadmeister said:


> In for pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I second that. I would love to see your camo job. Ive been thinking of doing the same thing. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

bmwlife1976 said:


> I second that. I would love to see your camo job. Ive been thinking of doing the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Could be next week before its done but I will make sure to get them up


----------



## bowthwacker (Oct 13, 2005)

I am currently working on setting up my Fatbike for hunting. I think it is the perfect way to get into areas where atv's aren't allowed, and further than most are willing to walk.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Been eyeing and reading up on those fatbikes for awhile now. If I can sell my 29er mountain bike, think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I finally broke down and bought me a new toy to add to my hunting arsenal. I have been riding my bike to and from my trail cameras this summer and discovered that if I really wanted this to be effective, i would need an electric bike. I picked up a sondors fat tire bike and immediately had to give it a test run. It made light work of my 1/4 mile ride to one of my stands. I picked up a couple cans of plasti dip and went to work when i got home. Here are a couple before and after pictures. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## justanuff (Dec 31, 2006)

*Trail bike*

Does the job,,but would like to go electric when the prices come down!


----------



## justanuff (Dec 31, 2006)

*More of my bike*

Fenders are a must have!


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

bmwlife1976
I finally broke down and bought me a new toy to add to my hunting arsenal. I have been riding my bike to and from my trail cameras this summer and discovered that if I really wanted this to be effective said:


> Man I can't quit looking at those the last few weeks! If they could just squeeze some more power for trail use, without having to spend lots more money on upgrades/batteries/etc!
> 
> I may very well get one sooner or later anyway. My days of motorcycles are probably done, and just sold my mountain bike...so this might be a good compromise!
> 
> Did you get any upgrades? Steel or upgraded to alum frame?


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

mnormand said:


> Man I can't quit looking at those the last few weeks! If they could just squeeze some more power for trail use, without having to spend lots more money on upgrades/batteries/etc!
> 
> I may very well get one sooner or later anyway. My days of motorcycles are probably done, and just sold my mountain bike...so this might be a good compromise!
> 
> Did you get any upgrades? Steel or upgraded to alum frame?


My bike is the base model. I have ridden it back to where i hunt and around the property at the house for a few days now and i am very impressed with the performance. I due plan on buying the upgrade kit available on lunacycles.com. its only 100.00 and it increases power by 30%. The battery does pretty well. I live on a very hillie rd. And holds well. For someone looking to spend a little to get alot. This is a great deal as long as you utilize it as a tool for hunting. I will be riding in and out of my properties. All private. Approx. 1/2mile or so. The key is no sweating period.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

bmwlife1976 said:


> My bike is the base model. I have ridden it back to where i hunt and around the property at the house for a few days now and i am very impressed with the performance. I due plan on buying the upgrade kit available on lunacycles.com. its only 100.00 and it increases power by 30%. The battery does pretty well. I live on a very hillie rd. And holds well. For someone looking to spend a little to get alot. This is a great deal as long as you utilize it as a tool for hunting. I will be riding in and out of my properties. All private. Approx. 1/2mile or so. The key is no sweating period.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk




Excellent...agreed, no sweating is paramount. I was looking at some Mongoose fatbikes at Walmart last night, but dang those Sondors are just so perfect for me. I too have mostly private areas. And could scoot around town here easily. And work is only 2 miles or so, easy deal if I chose to do that in nice weather. I would even make a small cart to pull on level ground, I need to get those stands and gear off my back on longer treks going forward.

Love your plastic dip paint job, nice!


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

mnormand said:


> Excellent...agreed, no sweating is paramount. I was looking at some Mongoose fatbikes at Walmart last night, but dang those Sondors are just so perfect for me. I too have mostly private areas. And could scoot around town here easily. And work is only 2 miles or so, easy deal if I chose to do that in nice weather. I would even make a small cart to pull on level ground, I need to get those stands and gear off my back on longer treks going forward.
> 
> Love your plastic dip paint job, nice!


Thank buddy. I appreciate that. Just an fyi i got an old burley cart and made it a pull cart for my gear. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

i use an ezgo cart on my property to move stands check game cams etc.. but I luv biking in to a stand to hunt. quiet, much faster than walking and cuts down on body temp... bike is easy to stash near the stand and go hunt.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

By far the most maneuverable cart for mountain biking. The BOB yak. I use one on public lands and bike about two miles in, even use on single track. I carry my pack, climbing sticks and tree saddle in trailer with bow on atv handle bar mounts. Found mine on Craigslist. I bike back to the truck and walk in a deer cart when I take a deer. 

Not mine in the picture 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

I have done this also. I painted up an old mountain bike. I would suggest to carry your bow on your back. I now carry my bow in a sling or tied to my back pack. I had a bad wreck going downhill on a trail once. Just as I started down the slightly muddy trail, my rear brake cable came out of the lever. I could hit the front brake a little at a time, but the tire would slide out from under me. There was a tree that had fallen across the trail at the bottom. When I hit the tree it looked like a garage sale. The bow came off the carrier mounted to the handle bars. Arrows out of the quiver. The tree stand came off the rear rack and I went over the handle bars and the fallen tree. The front wheel was 45degrees off from the handle bars. Lucky for me I didn't fall onto my arrows that came out or my bow. Only thing hurt was my pride. I put everything back together as best I could and walked the bike in from there. Still it is a good concept. I used it last year to hunt public land that I couldn't have with out it. I could coast in for 1/2 mile then take a 1/4 mile hike to my stand. It was a long uphill walk out but worth it. It took me 30 minutes to get to my stand and 60 minutes to get out in the evening. One more thing, make sure your brakes don't squeak. That will ruing everything. Good luck.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

This thing is sick. I love my cart. Super lite

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

bmwlife1976 said:


> View attachment 4851234
> 
> This thing is sick. I love my cart. Super lite
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Nice looking cart

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

FIZZY said:


> I have done this also. I painted up an old mountain bike. I would suggest to carry your bow on your back. I now carry my bow in a sling or tied to my back pack. I had a bad wreck going downhill on a trail once. Just as I started down the slightly muddy trail, my rear brake cable came out of the lever. I could hit the front brake a little at a time, but the tire would slide out from under me. There was a tree that had fallen across the trail at the bottom. When I hit the tree it looked like a garage sale. The bow came off the carrier mounted to the handle bars. Arrows out of the quiver. The tree stand came off the rear rack and I went over the handle bars and the fallen tree. The front wheel was 45degrees off from the handle bars. Lucky for me I didn't fall onto my arrows that came out or my bow. Only thing hurt was my pride. I put everything back together as best I could and walked the bike in from there. Still it is a good concept. I used it last year to hunt public land that I couldn't have with out it. I could coast in for 1/2 mile then take a 1/4 mile hike to my stand. It was a long uphill walk out but worth it. It took me 30 minutes to get to my stand and 60 minutes to get out in the evening. One more thing, make sure your brakes don't squeak. That will ruing everything. Good luck.


Thank you for the great feedback. I hope. I can learn from your misfortune. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

jack mac said:


> Nice looking cart
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Its an old burley cart and the bike is a sondors ebike. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

outdrsman11 said:


> Could be next week before its done but I will make sure to get them up


Sorry it took so long. Here's one pic of it. Ended up trying the handlebar mount but hated it and took it off. Going to just strap it to my pack.


----------



## Mixxedupmedia (Oct 5, 2013)

The fat-tired bikes (2.6 in wide rims) are amazing in dirt and even snow. Also very comfortable to ride. Have test ridden a bunch but haven't pulled the trigger. If you're looking for a new bike, would definitely consider one of these.


----------



## Michigander1 (Sep 26, 2016)

This thread is full of awesome ideas! Keep em comin!


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok so i had my first experience with riding my electric bike to my stand sunday morning. All i can say is Wow. I was only about 200yds in and nearly hit a doe eating standing corn. She mearly moved out of the way and let me go by. I couldnt believe what i was seeing. She wasnt the least bit spooked by the bike and myself. After daylight, i seen her still standing in the same area feeding. Im looking forward to future experiences. Oh and it cut my travel time to less than 5 minutes while staying cool. Pretty sweet. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am so happy with the way my electric bike has performed thus far. I have ridden it nearly every hunt. I usually park it about 200 yds from my spots. It has cut my time in and out significantly. I get to huntin faster and get home quicker after the hunt. Loading it in the back of the truck isnt too bad. Could be a little easier. I would like to find a way to make it stand up in the back of the truck just so it doesnt get all banged up. After all it is an investment just like my bow. Im using straps for now. If anybody has any suggestions. I would appreciate the feedback. Even with the warmer temps we were having, my sweating has been minimal. Plus its a nice breeze riding in which helps keep me cool. Cant wait to see how things go with the cart and haulimg my decoy or climber in. 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanjones (Sep 19, 2016)

im going to start riding due to farmers next door clearing huge woods that don't hide my truck and trailer anymore. park farther but get to the stand faster.


----------



## jordanjones (Sep 19, 2016)

and id love to go electric but hard when you just get a grand deep in a bow..


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

Doing this


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Quick update on the bike. I rode 8/10 of a mile back to a stand last evening. Made it there in around 5minutes. Had an great hunt. Seen 7 doe all of which came in downwind. None of them spooked. That made it s great hunt. I feel like i could attribute this to a combimation of not sweating as I usually would be drenched after the long walk. Along with the new carbon activated masks ive been trying out this year called the breath-taker. They seem to be doing exactly as they claim. The three hunts i have wore them and seen deer, i have had deer downwind and never spooked. That alone gives me a boost in confidence. I decided to up the anny today and invest in an ozonics hr200. Im hoping that a combination of good scent managment, the bike cutting down on sweat, the masks, and ozonics, i will get just a little closer to getting one up one that amazing nose. Lol

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I cant stress how big a difference this ebike has made to my hunting experience so far this year. I wish i had a go pro so could post some video footage of my trips in and out of the woods. It makes getting to and from your stand a breeze. No more sweating you butt off walking what seems like forever with a 30lb pack. I have had deer watch me ride right by them and go on about there business as usual. Did i mention no more sweating. [emoji41] 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpyderCrbn (Feb 22, 2015)

I hunt public land, the area that i hunt is also part of horse trail system, so the trail network is easy to ride. If I were to walk to the spot it would take me an hour easily. Im a big mountain biker and started riding to my stand a couple years ago. The initial setup ride can be rough with the stand on my back but thats all i take for that ride, get set up and ride back. I will then ride back out after lunch and hunt for the rest of the day. Because of all the horses using the trails reguraly the deer are used to the traffic and not spooked off, I have rode up on deer numerous times with them just staring at me.
this area has some good up hill sections, especially on the way out but the way back can be fun. Spend the extra money for a good bike head lamp, head lamp isn't enough, nothing worse than crashing on your bike in the dark with a bow on your back or rigged to your handle bars. I lay down the bike, cover with some debris and get to hunting. 
Anyone have ideas on a DIY handle bar rack?


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

My bow straps to my pack. I prefer it on my back instead of in front of me 

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

SpyderCrbn said:


> I hunt public land, the area that i hunt is also part of horse trail system, so the trail network is easy to ride. If I were to walk to the spot it would take me an hour easily. Im a big mountain biker and started riding to my stand a couple years ago. The initial setup ride can be rough with the stand on my back but thats all i take for that ride, get set up and ride back. I will then ride back out after lunch and hunt for the rest of the day. Because of all the horses using the trails reguraly the deer are used to the traffic and not spooked off, I have rode up on deer numerous times with them just staring at me.
> this area has some good up hill sections, especially on the way out but the way back can be fun. Spend the extra money for a good bike head lamp, head lamp isn't enough, nothing worse than crashing on your bike in the dark with a bow on your back or rigged to your handle bars. I lay down the bike, cover with some debris and get to hunting.
> Anyone have ideas on a DIY handle bar rack?


I tried an ATV style mount for my bow. I secured it to my handlebars and then put my bow in. I had it like this for 3-4 hunts and ended up taking it off and just going back to strapping it to my pack. I didn't like how it jostled around and felt better with it strapped to me in case of a tumble instead of the bike. Especially the handlebars when id most likely end up.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

bmwlife1976 said:


> I cant stress how big a difference this ebike has made to my hunting experience so far this year. I wish i had a go pro so could post some video footage of my trips in and out of the woods. It makes getting to and from your stand a breeze. No more sweating you butt off walking what seems like forever with a 30lb pack. I have had deer watch me ride right by them and go on about there business as usual. Did i mention no more sweating. [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


 I've ridden my bike to the stand on every hunt except one at home this season and have really been kicking around the E-bike upgrade. Especially with these crazy warm temperatures! I too have ridden right past and up to deer and they barely even raised an eyebrow (if they do that? It was actually dark so I'm just imagining them in a real casual state looking my way and not giving a crap) anyway.. I really think going this route has had a positive impact on keeping my scent trail way down as well as speeding up entry/exit.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

outdrsman11 said:


> I've ridden my bike to the stand on every hunt except one at home this season and have really been kicking around the E-bike upgrade. Especially with these crazy warm temperatures! I too have ridden right past and up to deer and they barely even raised an eyebrow (if they do that? It was actually dark so I'm just imagining them in a real casual state looking my way and not giving a crap) anyway.. I really think going this route has had a positive impact on keeping my scent trail way down as well as speeding up entry/exit.


For the money, take a look at the sondors ebike. I found two of them barely used on craigslist for around 5 to 600.00. Totally worth it. Cheaper than a new bow and not much more than the new ozonics.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## schrepfer (Jan 22, 2016)

That is so awesome. Love it!


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

You guys are ridiculously ingenious in your creations. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oncorhynchus said:


> You guys are ridiculously ingenious in your creations. Thanks for sharing.


Hey thank ya buddy. I appreciate the compliment .

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

outdrsman11 said:


> I've ridden my bike to the stand on every hunt except one at home this season and have really been kicking around the E-bike upgrade. Especially with these crazy warm temperatures! I too have ridden right past and up to deer and they barely even raised an eyebrow (if they do that? It was actually dark so I'm just imagining them in a real casual state looking my way and not giving a crap) anyway.. I really think going this route has had a positive impact on keeping my scent trail way down as well as speeding up entry/exit.


I've been using my mountain bike to access a public spot about a mile from parking and I've noticed the same about spooking game. I've come up on deer and they don't spook nearly as bad as when on foot. I've actually rode right by bedded deer. 
I strap my climber and bow to my back and wear my pack on my front.


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

C







urrent setup. Sondors ebike and modified burly cart

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

My wife and I have enjoyed many public land bike hunts. This has been a very enlightening thread. Thanks to all who have shared their ideas.


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

I wanted to share my e-bike build up. I build the trailer out of a free Schwinn kids trailer. Should be great for tree stands and ground blinds as well as elk quarters.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

sno_gimp said:


> I wanted to share my e-bike build up. I build the trailer out of a free Schwinn kids trailer. Should be great for tree stands and ground blinds as well as elk quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. What kind of bike is that? 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

bmwlife1976 said:


> Nice. What kind of bike is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


M2S bike. It's there fat tire all terrain model

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

sno_gimp said:


> M2S bike. It's there fat tire all terrain model
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Looks very similar to my sondors bike.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

I looked into the sondors as well as others. The m2s has a 750 w motor. I do think the sondors is one of the better looking e-bike out

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillSchuh (Dec 17, 2015)

Very interesting. May have to try it next season


----------



## jpsmith1 (Jan 26, 2012)

As I think more about this...

Been considering adding groundhog hunting to my summer practice regimen and using the MTB to get around while doing so.

What maintenance or protection would you guys think necessary for the exposed cams on the bow? I know I often end up with a mud streak up my back from riding and even if it isnt wet I'm still kicking up dust.

Am I overthinking? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

jpsmith1 said:


> As I think more about this...
> 
> Been considering adding groundhog hunting to my summer practice regimen and using the MTB to get around while doing so.
> 
> ...


It would be better for your string and cams to just cover the cams/bow than to try to clean them later, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpsmith1 (Jan 26, 2012)

That was my thought. Just trying to figure out how to go about it rather than stuffing my bow in a trashbag

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I use a pack that hold my bow and mad a mud flap for the back Tire.









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Nope, that's why I.bought mud fenders for mine. Help keep the crud off everything

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## braderton (Nov 19, 2016)

Seems like a great idea if you've got the right bike for it. I think fat tire bikes are not as good an idea as they sound. They can actually be very tiring over long distances at decent speed. Mountain bike or Cyclocross is probably a better bet.


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

braderton said:


> Seems like a great idea if you've got the right bike for it. I think fat tire bikes are not as good an idea as they sound. They can actually be very tiring over long distances at decent speed. Mountain bike or Cyclocross is probably a better bet.


My fat tire bike works great for hunting with 50 miles of power assist from a 750 w motor. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

braderton said:


> Seems like a great idea if you've got the right bike for it. I think fat tire bikes are not as good an idea as they sound. They can actually be very tiring over long distances at decent speed. Mountain bike or Cyclocross is probably a better bet.


Great thread! As a cyclist and hunter I really appreciate this. As for bikes with fat tires, I've not used one before but they are very popular here (NC coast). I guess they handle sand and/or muck a little better than a standrad mountain bike. That said, I have always assumed that they take too much effort to be of much use. I would agree, a good hard tail mountain bike with 2.4" tires, solid wheels and disc brakes would be the best.


----------



## Fingershooter67 (Apr 4, 2017)

Get set up and do this... Whisper quiet and deadly for deer.


----------



## dnsloan5 (Jan 22, 2016)

Used a bike last season and snuck up on many more animals than hiking in season before. Hunt on 200 acres.


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

sno_gimp said:


> I wanted to share my e-bike build up. I build the trailer out of a free Schwinn kids trailer. Should be great for tree stands and ground blinds as well as elk quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170407/43287d38c4f04c8a7d4ea37b786dde4c.jpg[/IMG
I put an extension on my trailer to use for longer things like a ground blind stuff. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

sno_gimp said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170407/43287d38c4f04c8a7d4ea37b786dde4c.jpg[/IMG
> I put an extension on my trailer to use for longer things like a ground blind stuff.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

How much does that bike weigh?


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

About 55 lbs I think. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkbow69.1 (Jun 28, 2016)

First time I use my bike for hunting it spooked the mule deer like you could not believe. I did not know what the heck was going on, the noise was nothing, pumice hard pack rd, wind was blowing away from them,,, finally I put the bike on the kickstand and walked away from it. Looking back on it at about 50 yards it was very apparent what the dealio was. They were getting spooked by the shine off the spokes! They gleamed like little mirrors. That night I washed the bike down, and turned my bridgestone MB5 bike into a flat black ninja machine. I painted everything but the chain and seat. 
Funny thing is I set it out off a road in a stand of short brushy firs and wiped the tire tracks with a branch to hide the tacks entry off the soft roadside. I didnt mark it with GPS. After the hunt I could not FIND the bike in the dark. Took me about 30 min walking up and down the road and looking with the flashlight and head lamp. FInally I saw the little yellow "Avocet" logo on the back of the seat that was the only thing I could see. 
I put some panniers on the back and a rack so I can haul alot of stuff with it.


----------



## elkbow69.1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Heres my Ninja ride


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

elkbow69.1 said:


> View attachment 5801657
> 
> 
> Heres my Ninja ride


My bike came blacked out but I painted my trailer to match. Your setup looks sweet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet ride!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

sno_gimp said:


> About 55 lbs I think.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's really not too bad. I always assumed they weighed a bit more.


----------



## elkbow69.1 (Jun 28, 2016)

If I could find a fat tired bike under 30# with front susp, i would sure be a happy camper.


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/review-specialized-fuse-expert-6fattie/#GeI7CVikOuGAAMzo.97

Not exactly cheap, but it's a nice bike and it's around 27 lbs.


----------



## sapper17 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried to turn their standard mountain bike into on of these? I know you can buy kits for them. Just wondering how hard it is and if it's worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent ya a p.m

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

I wish Missouri would allow bikes on public land. There would be a cogburn in my garage with the other bikes tomorrow. 

To the poster that made the comment about using a mountain bike or a cross bike, there's no way I'd use a cross bike, I wouldn't want to ride a traditional 26" either unless it had at least a 2.3" tire and 36 spoke wheels. By the time you put all your clothes on, and carry whatever gear you're going to carry you're 20 pounds over what you'd usually have on a "normal" bike ride at a bare minimum. Add a stand and anything else and you're going to be way over that. 

Fat bikes roll incredibly well. They almost float over soft terrain and small logs. Most of them have a geometry that favors riding slow, which you're going to do when taking your time going to the stand.


----------



## dalouie2 (Dec 14, 2009)

All interested bike riding hunter there are some interesting items on ebay. http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/EHMAAOSwB-1YtqS6/s-l1600.jpg This is in the $589 price range looks very interesting free ship i was looking at them as a answer to access issues to hunt start a google search as there were plenty o look into fat tire, mountain bike, ebay several were folding bikes as well that is a interest feature too ..trapperdave oh be sure to search amazon as well there are the same with reviews buy purchasers too.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

I still have a desire to put something together sooner or later. Yesterday I visted a couple of bike shops and finally located a fat tire to try ...Reid Boss 7speed. It's about $500 or so. First time on a real fat bike, it was fun! 

https://www.reidbikes.com/product/bikes/fat-bikes-27plus/boss-fat-bike/

But I was disappointed in the lack of fat-bikes to see, I thought they were more popular. I've bought one mountain bike from bikesdirect.com and was looking at their fatbikes but hesitant to order until I try more. 

But in the end I definitely want electric drive as well as pedal. The Sondors route is great, but I'm kinda liking the home brew versions. 

This electric kit is pretty easy to get started....not too crazy about Walmart steel frame but cheap for sure.

https://youtu.be/9Hh_vdDk4Kg



Then I stumbled on this "push trailer concept." Man that is pretty interesting to me... lots of pros... use any bike u want and keep it unmodded, when hunting a trailer is needed most of the time anyway. My mantra is always plan for success. Lots of options here to mod trailer as needed. This version is super simple and clean. The hub kits on amazon offer many choices and cheap. Batteries additional. I think it would push well on smooth trails, nothing hardcore. Could you use this in your application? Pros cons? 

https://youtu.be/cootiyt0sHs




Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallbow (Sep 11, 2013)

I've nearly collided with more than one deer on downhill stretches while riding my mountain bike into hunting areas. Once I actually had to put on the brakes hard enough to skid to avoid a 3x3 blacktail who tried to cross the logging road just as I rounded the corner at speed. As others have mentioned, the sound of a rolling bike is not alarming to game and certainly doesn't scream "danger!" like the bipedal cadence of human footsteps.


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

My brother built these 2 for us to use.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting your brothers fat bikes. That's some good info. Very nicely done!

I've been reading and watching more and more about ebike conversions. Was just about to buy a Mongoose Argus $200 steel fatbike from local Academy, but found a nice used alum Vinson model, all tricked out with high end gear front to back. It should be arriving today via Fedex. Colors are all wrong for now, but will work on that. Longer term plans would be an elec conversion kit. For now I'll ride it on local streets and trails and get the seat and bars changed for more comfort.


----------

